

Ask HN: ZumoDrive vs. Dropbox - kentf

Which one are people using most often.  I am partial to Dropbox but am curious what others think.
======
frisco
ZumoDrive is an awesome idea -- be truly _extra_ space, not just a mirror of a
folder that has to exist locally, too. But it's been extremely unstable on Mac
OS X for me. I wish it worked and toyed with it for a long time, but it kept
doing things like hanging my entire machine at startup for 5 or 6 minutes
until it crashed and quit and the rest of the startup sequence resumed. Or
showing as mounted but acting as if all my files are gone (they'd always still
show up in the online interface though). Great idea, questionable execution so
far. I'm still open to hoping it gets stable for mac and coming back to it
though... but not now, not as a primary location for important information.

~~~
pietro
It's the same story on Windows. I'm closing my account over the next few weeks
after having used it for a year. It's simply not stable enough, and I've lost
patience.

------
Shamiq
Can you make a poll instead?

------
kentf
Dropbox

------
kentf
ZumoDrive

------
cperciva
Tarsnap.

